# From Chubby to Ripped



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Back in 2007 I was in great shape, always worked out and also trained in pro wrestling (yes the WWE kind :wave. Then at the start of 2008 I began working in an office and started to put the weight on. I ate anything and everything but I also stopped working out, not enough time, too tired *insert any old excuse here*.

Then at the end of 2009 I went through a bad break up, was pretty down and seriously increased what I ate. Pizzas 3 times a week, tub of Pringles every day at lunch with chocolate and fried chicken etc etc repeat that for 7 months and I was out of shape and annoyed at myself.

It wasn't until 1 day that I rolled over and my stomach hit the bed before my shoulder that I actually decided to do something.

I ran the Mens Health Survival of the Fittest 12k, my time was 1hr 26 mins. I'm running it again next month, my goal is 1hr 10 mins max!
I've been training since last October using programs from a company called Beachbody, some may have heard of them; P90X, Insanity and Insanity Asylum, not for everyone but I personally love them because they are structured and have fired up my passion for health and fitness.

Enough blabber, here are the pics:



















I'm far happier, far more motivated than I ever have been before. I hope this can help motivate some of you, any questions and I'd be happy to answer.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Credit for losing the fat but you need a bit more beef around your ribs & chest imho.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Credit for losing the fat but you need a bit more beef around your ribs & chest imho.


As said I'm training for a 12k run at the moment, not the ideal time to cut out my cardio and increase weights! I aim to gain 10lbs of muscle after that which will be between October and December


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Great turnaround there, but being honest i don't think you look 'Chubby' at all.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

stargazer said:


> Great turnaround there, but being honest i don't think you look 'Chubby' at all.


Thanks mate, don't get me wrong I was never overweight, I just didn't like the fact I was all soft and squishy with no definition compared to the me back in 2007. I didn't mention in the main post but I was also having heart palpitations just sitting at my desk, never a good thing!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice ony mate I've got big respect for anyone who makes the decision to get fit and follows it through. Its hard I know cos I'm doing it at the moment and some days the gym is easy and others its the hardest thing ever and you don't think you will ever get through the session. I'm sure in Dec you will achieve your ideal size no problem! Have you used any suppliments to help? what types of foods are you eating?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Not chubby at all.

Couldn't you of just stayed the way you was and train weights? Look better ripped if your a little bigger.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

I was out of shape and unhappy, I did something about it, now I'm fitter than I ever have been in my life. NO, I couldn't have just stayed the way I was and trained with weights, that's not the way it works for me AT ALL. I have always had a small build, my body type is a cross between Ectomorph and Endomorph (look it up).

My goal is to get in shape for a 12k run in October, I'm on track. My goal after that is to gain 10lbs of lean muscle.

I'm setting myself goals and reaching them, it's making me happy, I was trying to share this with DW and maybe inspire others who have being saying they want to get in shape for ages but haven't yet done so.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I guess it depends on his goals and the events he is training for. You don't want to be carrying weight if you training and competing in long distance races.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

tmitch45 said:


> Nice ony mate I've got big respect for anyone who makes the decision to get fit and follows it through. Its hard I know cos I'm doing it at the moment and some days the gym is easy and others its the hardest thing ever and you don't think you will ever get through the session. I'm sure in Dec you will achieve your ideal size no problem! Have you used any suppliments to help? what types of foods are you eating?


Thanks mate, appreciate it 
I know what you mean, that's why for me doing home workout programs like P90X means I just roll out of bed in the morning and go downstairs.
I do take quite a few supplements listed below:

1MR Pre-Workout
Max Carb Recovery Post workout
Creatine (2 months on, 1 month off)
Omega 3 tablets
Whey Protein
Shakeology (American meal replacement shake, not yet available here)
Multi-Vitamin Tablet

Hope that helps.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

sim L said:


> Thanks mate, don't get me wrong I was never overweight, I just didn't like the fact I was all soft and squishy with no definition compared to the me back in 2007. I didn't mention in the main post but I was also having heart palpitations just sitting at my desk, never a good thing!


Well done Sim L, :thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Good work - you do look a lot better!

With regards to running and weights - I was "afraid" of too much cardio when bulking up; I thought all those hard won gains would just waste away. Started running (off road) a while ago and whie I'm a million miles off "bulky" I'm heavy for my height. Anyway I took to running well and am getting decent race times and positions (usually top 10% in regional races - best 5th out of 700, worst 50th out of 450) without shedding any weight. All it seems to do is tone you up more!

I was terrified of getting that classic super skinny runner look but if you keep up the weights, it's fine.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Cheers buddy, what sort of meals are you eating and does the meal replacement shake literally replace one of you meals or is it an addition. Keep up the good work and remenber its what you want that counts as long as your healthy.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Credit to you for the dedication ...and results. 

Good luck with the race and hope you get a PB.


----------



## M3skins (Apr 25, 2011)

Fair play to Ye mate, I was well into my gym and I've had nearly a year off but think I might hit it again come winter, good results there pal!!!!


----------



## Killahertz (Mar 8, 2007)

I've watched a few trailers for the Beachbody programs, and they heavily target the abs, and it's clearly worked for you. That said, I can see hints of definition in the earlier pics. Diet and ab work have worked well, but then they should over that time.

I can not, and will not knock your enthusiasm, but where's the rest? Above the abs there's nothing beyond weight loss. Absolutely zero chest or arm work, and a major lack of proportion.



sim L said:


> ...I aim to gain 10lbs of muscle after that which will be between October and December


As for body shape, you're a classic ectomorph. So train to be fast and forget the weights. As for 10lbs of muscle in 2 to 3 months (if i'm reading you right?) No, you're not, end of story.

I've just read this back and it does sound negative and condescending, it isn't meant to be


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Killahertz said:


> I've watched a few trailers for the Beachbody programs, and they heavily target the abs, and it's clearly worked for you. That said, I can see hints of definition in the earlier pics. Diet and ab work have worked well, but then they should over that time.
> 
> I can not, and will not knock your enthusiasm, but where's the rest? Above the abs there's nothing beyond weight loss. Absolutely zero chest or arm work, and a major lack of proportion.
> 
> ...


That's fair enough mate, but as I've already said my aim was to prepare for a 12k run, not enter worlds strongest man competition.

Thanks for telling me I won't gain 10lbs of muscle because it just pushes me further towards my goals


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

tmitch45 said:


> Cheers buddy, what sort of meals are you eating and does the meal replacement shake literally replace one of you meals or is it an addition. Keep up the good work and remenber its what you want that counts as long as your healthy.


The meal replacement is supposed to replace whatever meal you like but I use it for a mid morning snack to up my calories for the day.

What I eat normally consists of the following or similar:

5:45am - Pre-workout supplement 1MR
7:15am - Post-workout drink

7:45am - 1 Egg/4 egg whites omelette, 1 slice wholegrain toast, 1 cup of fresh spinach

10:30am - Shakeology w. 1 extra scoop whey protein

12:30-1pm - Tuna w wholegrain pasta, mixed salad and protein bar

3:30-4pm - Mixed salad

6:30-7pm - 1-2 Chicken breasts w. steamed vegetables topped with hot salsa (cos I love it!)

10pm - Protein Shake mixed with Almond milk or water.

That's generally what I eat during the day. It equates to 2100 calories which is more than adequate to sustain me.

To gain weight I shall be doubling that between October and December.


----------



## Killahertz (Mar 8, 2007)

sim L said:


> Thanks for telling me I won't gain 10lbs of muscle because it just pushes me further towards my goals


Ah, you thrive on negativity. Interesting, psychologically speaking. Me too, if from a different perspective. The DMAA in 1MR works, doesn't it


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Great weight loss, All though that diet would have me starving all day lol.

I tried cutting once but enjoy the 3000+ cals a day to try and bulk too much 

One day I might try it.


----------



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Credit for losing the fat but you need a bit more beef around your ribs & chest imho.


Unless you want to look like a body builder, too much upper body bulk is just a lot of useless flesh to carry about.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Sim, how do you find 1MR, any side effects or jittery feelings? I am keen to start on it once I plateau at the gym but can't afford to be feeling ill or jittery after my workout with children to lookafter etc.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

I think a bit of chest and shoulder mass would be useful TBH but no need for the negative comments from some!

Just to show I'm not another keyboard warrior (I think many writing about weights and fitness are) , this is from last year -

On a yacht:










But 6 minute miles running over 5-10k, decent triathlon results, etc.

I REALLY find weights benefit almost all sports and being used to working to failure in the gym trains you well for doing similar in races.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

nice turn around mate - people who say you werent overweight might just be trying to be nice, but when you see what youve made of your body, you soon realise how different you look.

i was always an ectomorph but ive turned what fat i can produce into muscle and the gains look good - shoulders, abs, pecs, arms all toned - not bulging steroid type but you can tell i keep in shape

as with you i feel fitter, more confident and more alive after a gym session and the week i work out, i take weekends off - i dont eat too much junk but i reward myself with one "big bad meal" a week where i can cram anything i like into a day, the rest i'll cut it all out and get back to the gym.

im working on putting weight on my hips at the moment, hard work but hopefully worth it

keep it up


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

David - your hips? Surely you mean your quads? Most want their hips to be as slim as possible unless you're wanting seriously ripped obliques (not easy at all!)?


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

335dAND110XS said:


> David - your hips? Surely you mean your quads? Most want their hips to be as slim as possible unless you're wanting seriously ripped obliques (not easy at all!)?


sorry, yes - long day, remove fat from hips, keep the torso lean there

apologies - cheers for clearing that up too


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

David - cool; I was confused!

Blast your lower abs with crunches and leg raises and target your obliques with side raises (not easy) and twisting sit ups - they work a treat.

Strong abs and obliques are incredibly handy for martial arts - they literally form a "shield" around you so the only vulnerable part is your sternum (and your nuts lower down of course...!). Well worth blasting. Oh and plenty of cardio too.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys. As said already I aim to build myself up a bit more over the next few months, this is just the start of my lifelong fitness journey!



tmitch45 said:


> Sim, how do you find 1MR, any side effects or jittery feelings? I am keen to start on it once I plateau at the gym but can't afford to be feeling ill or jittery after my workout with children to lookafter etc.


Nothing to note *touch wood*.
By the time my workout is normally finished the effects are out of my system. If you are worried about it take a half dose first and then up it from there. I've been taking it for almost 3 weeks now and you don't need more than a scoop to still feel the effect. I just feel a lot more focussed and ready to go, I get an itchy sensation all over my body and a surge of energy. It's great stuff and really pushes you harder. I also take Jack3d which is great but I'd say it's a more toned down version of 1MR. You could always start off with that?


----------



## Killahertz (Mar 8, 2007)

sim L said:


> ... I also take Jack3d which is great but I'd say it's a more toned down version of 1MR...


Now that's interesting.

So, let's cut to the chase. There's been a few ill-educated comments from others in this thread, and a few ill-disguised pointers in other threads (P90x), that may or may not be relative to my comments.

For the record, my comments may have been dry (that's me), but not negative. Equally, I never commented in the P90x thread, not least after having scared the s**t out of myself having seen an excerpt of a workout on Youtube. So, it isn't 'me', but I'll never knock it. And, like I said in my first reply, I can't and won't knock your enthusiasm.

So, coming full circle, 1MR. Supps are an area of interest, and I mentioned the DMAA in 1MR in my second reply. I'm particularly interested in your comparison to Jack3d as I use it. But another DMAA supp, C4 from Cellucor is an option. An option with the advantage of improved creatine. Either that or forget the pump in favour of a borderline legit ECA stack?


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Congratulations on all the very hard work that's gone into yourself


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats Sim. Looks good mate. :thumb:

I for one reckon you look fairly primed to make gains you want to (unless you're a real hard gainer, but where there's a will!), and also to work on some lats/chest type "re-proportioning" if you want, over winter. Reminds me of a phase 1 John Stone (go to www.johnstonefitness.com if you're not familiar!). And worth remembering we all have different shapes and body make ups we naturally that we can make the best of, but not everyone will look the same!

Now I did for a time take a Creatine, Glutamine and a Whey protein to aid getting some "good weight" on, but regarding some of the levels of supplementation here; what happened to good old fashion clean diet, with plenty of Meat and fish for lean protein, and veg and low GI carbs? Plus maybe some fish oil and a multivit?

People put some strange **** in their bodies these days. Whether it works or not.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

McClane speaks wise words on diet.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

335dAND110XS said:


> McClane speaks wise words on diet.


Ha, shame I don't practice what I preach so much these days.  :lol:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Killahertz said:


> Now that's interesting.
> 
> So, let's cut to the chase. There's been a few ill-educated comments from others in this thread, and a few ill-disguised pointers in other threads (P90x), that may or may not be relative to my comments.
> 
> ...


Comments were not aimed at you mate, you went into depth with your post and didn't just tell me I should have stayed the same and lifted weights 

Although your comment on out of proportion has made me stare at myself for long periods in the mirror and I am absolutely not out of proportion. I will post another picture when I get the chance but even though my chest and arms aren't bulked I don't look out of proportion at all.

As for 1MR vs. Jack3d... well, the main reasons I love both of these is its because what gets me out of bed in the morning at 5:30 to do my workouts. 
As for the effects I feel they both do exactly the same thing except 1MR gives me more intensity than Jack3d and gives me more of a mental focus, however the effects of Jack3d are more slow releasing throughout the workout where as I feel 1MR can run out quite quickly. It doesn't make me crash and burn but I feel like I've exhausted myself too quickly and really have to dig deep to carry on.

Both are great products and I shall be going back on to Jack3d in October. Oh also from what I've heard the DMAA is being removed from 1MR to allow sales in Canada again.

I will read up on C4 when I get home later, thanks for the tip off.


----------



## Killahertz (Mar 8, 2007)

Sim, my bad for the proportion remark. It was only ever opinion not a criticism, but I didn't put it well. I should have been more circumspect and maybe asked the question of where you want to go shape/fitness wise, and how you're going about it rather than my blunt opinion. That way I learn too, which is vital. We maybe taking different paths, but there's no harm in new pointers along the way.

Anyway, i've only just learnt that C4 may well be doing (have done?) the same thing as 1MR in dropping DMAA - in favour of the omnipresent (and pretty useless) Pheylethylamine (bitter orange extract). If the fashion is to drop DMAA then i'll go for a pure 'pump' product with a form of Creatine Nitrate (NO3), and get my focus elsewhere. There's a few options, but i'm sort of lost at what to try at the moment.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great to see results mate. IMO, i dont want to cause offence but I just think if you had a bit more fat on you, you would look better for it.


----------

